# BARTCO Camber Plates for the z31



## Bartco (Sep 8, 2009)

i thought id let you guys know that i now make camber plates for the z31 that are able to be used with the stock suspension... no need for coilovers just to have camber adjustment these are bolt in and go no need for anything else to use there... with stock suspension they are limited to -1.6degrees of camber before the top spring hat hits the shock tower.. with coilovers you can adjust to -3.2degrees of camber.... im active on both z31performance.com and z31.com and have these listed there as well so feel free to see what ive been up to for the z31' my user name name on both of those is Bartco..and am co-owner of club-s12.org user name bartc_j

the plates run $180 shipped within lower 48.. in either gold or blue


----------

